# Res no és art si no procedeix de la natura



## thaliafan

Hi. I'm doing a presentation of Gaudi tomorrow, and I hope to recite one of his quotes. However, it is in Catalan and I only do Spanish. May some give me some tips on how to say this:

Res no és art si no procedeix de la natura,
d'ella en provenen les formes més belles i extraordinàries.
I, la natura, és la gran obra del Creador 

?

Thank you, thaliafan


----------



## diegodbs

thaliafan said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm doing a presentation of Gaudi tomorrow, and I hope to recite one of his quotes. However, it is in Catalan and I only do Spanish. May some give me some tips on how to say this:
> 
> Res no és art si no procedeix de la natura,
> d'ella en provenen les formes més belles i extraordinàries.
> I, la natura, és la gran obra del Creador
> 
> ?
> 
> Thank you, thaliafan


 
Nada es arte si no procede de la naturaleza, de ella provienen las formas más bellas y extraordinarias. La naturaleza es la gran obra del Creador.


----------



## El Piter

Spanish:
Nada es arte si no procede de la naturaleza, 
de ella provienen las formas más bellas y extraordinarias.
Y, la naturaleza, es la gran obra del Creador.

English:
Nothing is art if not belongs to nature,
from it come the beautiest and exceptional shapes.
And, nature, is the great Creator's work.

Hope it helps.


----------



## thaliafan

Gracias, pero ya tengo una traducción. I just wanted to know how to say this in Catalan as I don't speak it. Como lo dice?

Gracias, thaliafan


----------



## Roi Marphille

thaliafan said:
			
		

> Gracias, pero ya tengo una traducción. I just wanted to know how to say this in Catalan as I don't speak it. Como lo dice?
> 
> Gracias, thaliafan


Si sabes portugués o italiano, puedes pronunciarlo como si leyeras uno de éstos idiomas. 
Además:
"procedeix" y "provenen" la "o" se pronuncia cómo "u".
Cuando una palabra acaba en "..ix" se pronuncia cómo en inglés "shu*sh*i". En cambio, cuando una palabra acaba en "..ig" se pronuncia cómo en inglés "ma*tch*".

Suerte!
Roi


----------



## Outsider

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Si sabes portugués o italiano, puedes pronunciarlo como si leyeras uno de éstos idiomas.
> Además:
> "procedeix" y "provenen" la "o" se pronuncia cómo "u".


Excepto que "ce" se lee "se", no "che".


----------



## ampurdan

thaliafan said:
			
		

> Hi. I'm doing a presentation of Gaudi tomorrow, and I hope to recite one of his quotes. However, it is in Catalan and I only do Spanish. May some give me some tips on how to say this:
> 
> Res no és art si no procedeix de la natura,
> d'ella en provenen les formes més belles i extraordinàries.
> I, la natura, és la gran obra del Creador


 
Res (rolling the "r") noh (as in british "nod") ehz-art ("eh" as in head, art as american "art", but rolling the "r" just a little) see-noh proossädesh (sä as in "above", desh, as in Bangladesh) 
dehyä (the y is like castillian "ll") än proobehnan läs-formäs (fo- as in forward but shorter) mehss behyäz-ee äksträoordeenahreeäs (ah is the strong one and is pronounced like in "farm").
Ee, lä-nätoorä, ehs lä grahn ohbrä (oh as in horse) däl Krehädoh (oh is the strong one and is pronounced as in british sock).

I hope it helps.


----------



## thaliafan

I did the talk yesterday, and I think I did well. iGracias para su ayuda! thaliafan


----------

